# Old TuxBox Project from 2004 [Image Heavy]



## Mediarocker543 (Feb 15, 2007)

Well I origionaly wrote this as a guide back in 2004. But this is a project I am kinda proud of. Enoji  (yes this was all done in my room)


			
				Mediarocker543 said:
			
		

> I had this old 98 box and I needed something to do with it...I couldn’t really mod it out and put some cathodes in it even though the panels may cut through real easily for the case window.
> 
> so here we go...step by excruciating step...
> 
> ...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 21, 2007)

Pics of the finished inside?


----------



## Mediarocker543 (Feb 21, 2007)

Shoot, looks like i overlooked that. I'll look for the pics tomorrow.

Also, i repainted the case gloss black, but it got messed up when I transported it over to its new home. so the case is scratched and dented.. i guess strapping it in the bed of my truck wasn't such a good idea. And the buttons are missing from repainting. So its kinda a flopped case right now. hehe. I'll get pics ASAP.


----------

